# Advise, please, on the wisest route to drive...



## texonthemove (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello,

We're planning to drive from Austin,Texas to Guadalajara and we have little to no experience driving in Mexico. Our daughter, who is fluent, will be meeting us in McAllen, Texas and driving down with us, which will be a great help. We'll be staying for 3 months in the Guadalajara area, so I guess it's going to be 'trial by fire'.

After a little research, I see there are two major choices of routes, either 57 or 101. They both, it seems, will take about the same amount of time. 

I was hoping to meet some Expats on this forum who have first hand experience driving down from that border crossing who can offer some guidance and recommendations.

Thanks,

T.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

These days, honestly, I would not do it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

From McAllen, I suggest you cross at the new Pharr bridge/crossing. You will easily find Rt. 97, which will take you to 101 toward Ciudad Victoria. If you plan to stay the night there, we always headed for Centro and used Hotel Sierra Gorda on the plaza. They have secure parking with a guard, so you can leave stuff in the car. 
In the morning, backtrack to the intersection of 126, the bypass around the mountain, and follow the big green signs toward San Luis Potosi, which you will bypass as soon as you see signs for Guadalajara, which will take you through Lagos de Moreno, etc. along the way to Guadalajara.
Enjoy the trip and don‘t worry. It is a fine route, with the obvious option to stay in SLP instead of Cd. Victoria, but the latter is much warmer this time of year and a pleasant town to walk about.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

From the most recent U.S. State Department travel warnings:

*Tamaulipas*: Matamoros, Nuevo Laredo, Reynosa, and Tampico are major cities/travel destinations in Tamaulipas - Defer non-essential travel to the state of Tamaulipas. All U.S. government employees are prohibited from personal travel on Tamaulipas highways outside of Matamoros, Reynosa, and Nuevo Laredo due to the risks posed by armed robbery and carjacking, particularly along the northern border. Traveling outside of cities after dark is not recommended. While no highway routes through Tamaulipas are considered safe, the highways between Matamoros-Ciudad Victoria, Reynosa-Ciudad Victoria, Ciudad Victoria-Tampico, Monterrey-Nuevo Laredo, and Monterrey-Reynosa, are more prone to criminal activity. In Matamoros, U.S. government employees are subject to movement restrictions between midnight and 6 a.m.

Matamoros, Reynosa, Nuevo Laredo, and Ciudad Victoria have experienced numerous gun battles and attacks with explosive devices in the past year. Violent conflicts between rival criminal elements and/or the Mexican military can occur in all parts of the region and at all times of the day. The number of reported kidnappings for Tamaulipas is among the highest in Mexico, and the number of U.S. citizens reported to the consulates in Matamoros and Nuevo Laredo as being kidnapped, abducted, or disappearing involuntarily in the first half of 2014 has also increased. In May 2014, a Mexican state and federal security initiative was announced focused on combating increased violence in the state.

*Nuevo Leon*: Monterrey is a major city/travel destination in Nuevo Leon - Defer non-essential travel to the state of Nuevo Leon except the metropolitan area of Monterrey, where you should exercise caution. Although the level of organized crime-related violence and general insecurity in Monterrey has decreased dramatically within the last 18 months, sporadic incidents of violence have occurred in the greater Monterrey area. Security services in and around Monterrey are robust and have proven responsive and effective in combating violent crimes; however, instances of violence remain a concern in the more remote regions of the state. Criminal organizations have kidnapped, and in some cases murdered, U.S. citizens, even when ransom demands are met. As a result of a Department of State assessment of the overall security situation, U.S. government personnel and their dependents may not travel outside the San Pedro Garza Garcia municipal boundaries between 1 a.m. and 6 a.m., except for travel to the airport after 5 a.m.

*San Luis Potosi*: Defer non-essential travel to the state of San Luis Potosi, except the city of San Luis Potosi, where you should exercise caution. Violence and criminal activity along highways are continuing security concerns. U.S. government personnel may not travel outside the City of San Luis Potosi and must abide by a curfew of 1 a.m. to 6 a.m. within a secured venue.

*Zacatecas*: Defer non-essential travel to areas of Zacatecas near the border with other Mexican states. Exercise caution in the interior of the state including the city of Zacatecas. Robberies, carjackings, and organized criminal activity remain a concern. Gun battles between criminal groups and authorities have occurred in the area of the state bordering the state of Jalisco. Extreme caution should be taken when traveling in the remainder of the state. U.S. government personnel may not travel outside the city of Zacatecas after dark and must abide by a curfew of 1 a.m. to 6 a.m. within a secured venue.

*Aguascalientes*: You should exercise caution when traveling to the areas of the state that border the state of Zacatecas, as criminal organization activity in that region continues. There is no advisory in effect for daytime travel to the areas of the state that do not border Zacatecas; however, intercity travel at night is not recommended.

*Jalisco*: Guadalajara, Puerto Vallarta, and Lake Chapala are major cities/travel destinations in Jalisco- Defer non-essential travel to areas of the state that border the states of Michoac?n and Zacatecas. The security situation along the Michoac?n and Zacatecas borders continues to be unstable and gun battles between criminal groups and authorities occur. Concerns include roadblocks placed by individuals posing as police or military personnel and recent gun battles between rival criminal organizations involving automatic weapons. You should exercise caution in rural areas and when using secondary highways, particularly along the northern border of the state. Except for the areas of the state that border Michoac?n, there is no advisory in effect for daytime travel within major population centers or major highways in the state of Jalisco. Intercity travel at night is not recommended. There is no recommendation against travel to Guadalajara and Puerto Vallarta. There is also no recommendation against travel on principal highways in Jalisco between Guadalajara including the portions that cross into the southern portions of the state of Nayarit.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Patrick,
[cut]
The same notices were in effect for the route we used just last month all the way from Guadalajara to Notales; a route we found peaceful, quiet and beautiful. The mixed platter of pulpo y camarones that we enjoyed on a side street in your town, Culiacan, preceded our stay at the Hotel Paradise, a fine hotel with and excellent restaurant that provided room service in the morning. We even drove several hours through the Sonora desert at night, not finding a dog-friendly hotel in Hermosillo as construction there made exploration, especially at rush hour, a bit difficult.
Perspective, my friend.....perspective.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Patrick,
> If you are not aware that these CYA notices are blown way out of proportion, I suggest that you stay at home, under your bed, where the perception of safety will keep you warm and cozy.
> The same notices were in effect for the route we used just last month all the way from Guadalajara to Notales; a route we found peaceful, quiet and beautiful. The mixed platter of pulpo y camarones that we enjoyed on a side street in your town, Culiacan, preceded our stay at the Hotel Paradise, a fine hotel with and excellent restaurant that provided room service in the morning. We even drove several hours through the Sonora desert at night, not finding a dog-friendly hotel in Hermosillo as construction there made exploration, especially at rush hour, a bit difficult.
> Perspective, my friend.....perspective.


Blown way out of proportion, hmm. Are you following what's going on in Mexico? This country is in turmoil. And there have been more than a few cases of Americans and other internationals disappearing along the roadways of Mexico. I wouldn't risk driving on roads that my government doesn't allow its own diplomats to drive on.

If you would drive on the highways of Sinaloa near Culiacan at any time of day, or through the Sonora desert at night...wow, I don't even know how to finish that sentence. So let's just agree to disagree here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> ... So let's just agree to disagree here.


Always a good idea.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I must point out that I didn't start my post by insulting RVGringo; I merely posted some contrary information. He, however, felt the need to start his reply post by insulting me, which probably breaks some board rule or other. Take it for what it's worth.

And he shouldn't condescendingly call me "my friend." Because I'm not.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I really don't understand Patrick. If you take State Department warnings seriously, how can you live in Culiacan. Currently the State Department says the only safe parts of Sinaloa are the Zona Dorado and Zona Centro in Mazatlan and connections to the airport from these zones. The entire rest of Sinaloa is off limits. 

Culiacan is the closest major city to the Golden triangle formed the intersection of Sinaloa, Durango and Chiapas, the heart of Mexico's drug production.

Don't misunderstand, I would not hesitate to live there and have traveled on back roads in the Golden triangle. In fact last night long after dark, I was on a bus returning to Guadalajara from Mazatlan. But your living in Culiacan just seems inconsistent with such a strong statement of support for the State Department warnings.


"Sinaloa: Mazatlan is a major city/travel destination in Sinaloa - Defer non-essential travel to the state of Sinaloa except the city of Mazatlan, where you should exercise caution, particularly late at night and in the early morning. One of Mexico's most powerful criminal organizations is based in the state of Sinaloa, and violent crime rates remain high in many parts of the state. Travel off the toll roads in remote areas of Sinaloa is especially dangerous and should be avoided. We recommend that any travel in Mazatlan be limited to Zona Dorada and the historic town center, as well as direct routes to/from these locations and the airport."


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, Patrick, but didn't you move from Culiacán a few months ago?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

My understanding is that Patrick is currently living in DF and planning a move to Queretaro.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, Patrick, but didn't you move from Culiacán a few months ago?


I did. And, having lived there for three years, I definitely wouldn't RECOMMEND for anyone to live in Culiacan - for a variety of reasons, but safety is certainly paramount among them. I took State Department warnings quite seriously while I was there - I NEVER traveled outside the city at all, certainly not on any highways, certainly not at night; the only exception being a trip I took by executive-level bus to Mazatlan, once.

It is BECAUSE I have lived the dangerous side of Mexico more than most people here (I think it's fair to say) that I do take the State Department warnings at full value. They do not seem alarmist to me at all. When you have been as physically close to Mexican violence as I have (within earshot of the gunshots, and colleagues of mine witnessed a drive-by assassination) - when you have taught the children of the country's top (and I do mean top) narco bosses as I have - then perhaps we can compare notes. 

At home under my bed, indeed. I found myself in the middle of the riots that attended the capture of Chapo Guzman this spring; the bus from my school let me off downtown, and - whoa!! Rocks and tear gas canisters were flying around me. Wuss that I am, I hightailed it home on foot.

I'll never forget what a student said to me during my second year in Culiacan, when I expressed the opinion that perhaps the danger of living there was a little bit over-stated. He looked directly at me. "Patrick, WE like you, and WE have your back, and nothing bad will ever happen to YOU in this town." I was gobsmacked, honestly didn't know what to say except "Thank you."

Mexico is not a nice place. I have managed here at least partly by the kindness of strangers. It seems to me that RVGringo is peddling a dangerous line in suggesting that the country and its roads are really not so bad. Because often, they are.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I did. And, having lived there for three years, I definitely wouldn't RECOMMEND for anyone to live in Culiacan - for a variety of reasons, but safety is certainly paramount among them. I took State Department warnings quite seriously while I was there - I NEVER traveled outside the city at all, certainly not on any highways, certainly not at night; the only exception being a trip I took by executive-level bus to Mazatlan, once.
> 
> It is BECAUSE I have lived the dangerous side of Mexico more than most people here (I think it's fair to say) that I do take the State Department warnings at full value. They do not seem alarmist to me at all. When you have been as physically close to Mexican violence as I have (within earshot of the gunshots, and colleagues of mine witnessed a drive-by assassination) - when you have taught the children of the country's top (and I do mean top) narco bosses as I have - then perhaps we can compare notes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experiences living in Culiacán with the forum, Patrick. But isn't it possible that having spent your first years in Mexico in that dangerous part of the country, that you are over-estimating how dangerous other parts of it are? Maybe I'm naïve, having spent most of my time here over the years in Mexico City, but I could never make a blanket statement that "Mexico is not a nice place". If I felt that way, I wouldn't be living here, you can be sure of that!


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences living in Culiacán with the forum, Patrick. But isn't it possible that having spent your first years in Mexico in that dangerous part of the country, that you are over-estimating how dangerous other parts of it are? Maybe I'm naïve, having spent most of my time here over the years in Mexico City, but I could never make a blanket statement that "Mexico is not a nice place". If I felt that way, I wouldn't be living here, you can be sure of that!


I don't think so. It is true that parts of Mexico are safer than others - but look what is happening in Acapulco right now, and Mazatlan is by no means safe either. Look at the intense protests in the D.F., and the attempt to set fire to the Presidential Palace. And matters could get worse before they get better.

I'm moving to Queretaro partly because it has a reputation as one of the country's safest cities, but as of December 2014, I think the madness CAN break out anywhere. This is a country whose government is THIS close to being toppled (and if it doesn't, it won't be for lack of trying on its part).

Those of us who are already here will probably get through all this, but I would hardly recommend anyone to come here to work, retire, or even vacation at this time. 

I have a certain affection for Mexico, but not on the grounds of its being nice.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I don't think so. It is true that parts of Mexico are safer than others - but look what is happening in Acapulco right now, and Mazatlan is by no means safe either. Look at the intense protests in the D.F., and the attempt to set fire to the Presidential Palace. And matters could get worse before they get better.
> 
> I'm moving to Queretaro partly because it has a reputation as one of the country's safest cities, but as of December 2014, I think the madness CAN break out anywhere. This is a country whose government is THIS close to being toppled (and if it doesn't, it won't be for lack of trying on its part).
> 
> ...


Well, it looks like you and I have a different way of looking at the reality of life in Mexico. We'll just have to agree to disagree. If I thought the government was about to topple, which I don't in spite of all of my recent complaints and worrying expressed here and out in the real world, I'd be out of here in a flash!


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I have made over a dozen trips between lakeside and the USA during the year. Personally, I would not drive Hwy 101 in Tamaulipis. I used to drive that way all the time but won't press the odds now.

I would take HWY 57 south not 101


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I don't think so. It is true that parts of Mexico are safer than others - but look what is happening in Acapulco right now, and Mazatlan is by no means safe either. Look at the intense protests in the D.F., and the attempt to set fire to the Presidential Palace. And matters could get worse before they get better ... Those of us who are already here will probably get through all this, but I would hardly recommend anyone to come here to work, retire, or even vacation at this time.


In a different/other current discussion on this forum I commented something to the effect that for many expats planning relocation in retirement ... Mexico may not look as attractive/inviting to them if they've done their homework. The war, the corruption, criminal activities ... each plus other things are enough to scare away people or cause them to pause and re-think things. That said, I've always thought international relocation in retirement isn't right for probably most retirees (thinking of those from the USA and Canada) and that it takes a very self-confident independently-spirited person to make the relocation to Mexico work for them (if they don't already have a network of family/friends in Mexico).

Regarding the U.S. Department of State Warnings for Mexico: I believe they're based on factual information and not suppositions and that they should be seriously considered and when weighed together with other information sources a person considering either travel or relocation to Mexico will be better prepared for a successful trip/life in relocation.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Longford said:


> In a different/other current discussion on this forum I commented something to the effect that for many expats planning relocation in retirement ... Mexico may not look as attractive/inviting to them if they've done their homework. The war, the corruption, criminal activities ... each plus other things are enough to scare away people or cause them to pause and re-think things. That said, I've always thought international relocation in retirement isn't right for probably most retirees (thinking of those from the USA and Canada) and that it takes a very self-confident independently-spirited person to make the relocation to Mexico work for them (if they don't already have a network of family/friends in Mexico).
> 
> Regarding the U.S. Department of State Warnings for Mexico: I believe they're based on factual information and not suppositions and that they should be seriously considered and when weighed together with other information sources a person considering either travel or relocation to Mexico will be better prepared for a successful trip/life in relocation.


I totally concur with you. I posted strongly on this topic because I think that some competing views of Mexico verge on the Pollyanna-ish. No doubt the truth is somewhere in the middle, but let me say this: A country where only 2% of serious crimes are ever seriously investigated or resolved cannot qualify in my book as a "nice" country. A country where I am afraid to approach a policeman if I find myself in trouble - and this applies just as much in the D.F. as it does elsewhere - cannot qualify as a nice country. If you want nice, there is New Zealand. There is Switzerland. There is Finland. South Korea is actually kind of nice. But Mexico? I don't see it.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I totally concur with you. I posted strongly on this topic because I think that some competing views of Mexico verge on the Pollyanna-ish. No doubt the truth is somewhere in the middle, but let me say this: A country where only 2% of serious crimes are ever seriously investigated or resolved cannot qualify in my book as a "nice" country. A country where I am afraid to approach a policeman if I find myself in trouble - and this applies just as much in the D.F. as it does elsewhere - cannot qualify as a nice country. ... But Mexico? I don't see it.


Maybe I've missed your mention of it, but, given the quote above ... why are you living/working in Mexico?


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Longford said:


> Maybe I've missed your mention of it, but, given the quote above ... why are you living/working in Mexico?


That's a fair question. My opinions have formed over the course of four years living here; I'll be up for Residente Permanente next August (and will take it). Mexico seems a very mixed bag to me, but I'm in pretty deep now, so I plan to stick it out. Remember, the "nice" places that I enumerated are all expensive places to live. Mexico (except perhaps for the D.F.) is reasonably priced, and I like the climate. Latin American intellectual culture is stimulating, even if the political culture is a complete disaster.

Would I move to Mexico again, knowing what I know now? Well, that's the $64,000 Question. Maybe I'd take a look at Ecuador or someplace...it's hard to say.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

PatrickMurtha said:


> That's a fair question. My opinions have formed over the course of four years living here; I'll be up for Residente Permanente next August (and will take it). Mexico seems a very mixed bag to me, but I'm in pretty deep now, so I plan to stick it out. Remember, the "nice" places that I enumerated are all very expensive places to live. Mexico (except perhaps for the D.F.) is reasonably priced, and I like the climate. Latin American intellectual culture is stimulating, even if the political culture is a complete disaster.
> 
> Would I move to Mexico again, knowing what I know now? Well, that's the $64,000 Question. Maybe I'd take a look at Ecuador or someplace...it's hard to say.


Thank you for the additional information.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes it true some people need to do their homework before moving, I did and this is why I did not pick Europe or France. Everyone is different and have their priorities, like and dislike and the older you get and the more difficult it is to get out of your comfort zone and the more difficult it is to move and adapt to another place.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

I reside, following sound judgement and choice, part time in Los Mochis, Sinaloa. Is it safe?...safety is a relative measure... I do not live in fear but exercise caution... I heed STATE.GOV advisories but think they are far more focused upon ignorant tourists than seasoned expats... but hardly do I consider myself polyannaish...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

LMtortugas said:


> I reside, following sound judgement and choice, part time in Los Mochis, Sinaloa. Is it safe?...safety is a relative measure... I do not live in fear but exercise caution... I heed STATE.GOV advisories but think they are far more focused upon ignorant tourists than seasoned expats... but hardly do I consider myself polyannaish...


You make a good point, LM, about the intended audience of government advisories. I think that being able to stay safe has a lot to do with looking like you "fit in" to your surroundings. Though I live in a safe area of Mexico City and don't go out much at night, I think that part of the reason why I haven't had any _contratiempos_ is that I look like just another _vecina del barrio_.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Isla, I likewise concur with your social strategy. Generally, accommodating to and a display of deference to a new culture/community facilitates integration into, acceptance, and peace of mind.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

LMtortugas said:


> Isla, I likewise concur with your social strategy. Generally, accommodating to and a display of deference to a new culture/community facilitates integration into, acceptance, and peace of mind.


I also concur with the idea of adapting and fitting into one's environment. However, I don't think any amount of fitting in will help much should you have the misfortune to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.

I was mugged once by two fellow GIs while on an army post awaiting shipment to Vietnam. Sometimes life gives you lemons, and you can't always make lemonade.


----------



## texonthemove (Dec 1, 2014)

RVGringo,

Thank you for our helpful comments. I visited the Hotel Sierra Gorda's website, but did not see whether they are pet friendly. We'll be with out two dogs. Will that be o.k.?

TexOnTheMove


----------



## texonthemove (Dec 1, 2014)

I'll be getting off this thread and starting a new one. I asked a rather specific question asking if anyone has experience or recommendations concerning 2 distinctly different routes driving to Guadalajara and it turned into an argument on 'this and that'. I did get some helpful into from RVGringo. Thanks, RV.


----------



## texonthemove (Dec 1, 2014)

PlayaBoy,

Ah, I just saw this reply. I'll take that to heart. Thank you.

TexOnTheMove


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

texonthemove said:


> I'll be getting off this thread and starting a new one. I asked a rather specific question asking if anyone has experience or recommendations concerning 2 distinctly different routes driving to Guadalajara and it turned into an argument on 'this and that'. I did get some helpful into from RVGringo. Thanks, RV.


This forum is more than a question-and-answer service. It's also a continuing dialogue among the various members, and sometimes the threads go off topic, one of the charms (to many of us) of this forum. Sorry you don't seem to like our "style".


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

texonthemove said:


> I'll be getting off this thread and starting a new one. I asked a rather specific question asking if anyone has experience or recommendations concerning 2 distinctly different routes driving to Guadalajara and it turned into an argument on 'this and that'. I did get some helpful into from RVGringo. Thanks, RV.


It is a pretty common occurrence for threads to drift off topic. There is nothing in the rules for the site that require posters to stick to the topic. Some people find thread drift really annoying; others think it makes for more interesting conversations.

I see that Isla also responded, so this is somewhat redundant.


----------



## texonthemove (Dec 1, 2014)

To all on this Thread,

I have gotten some valuable info from this conversation, and perhaps I portrayed myself as a witless female who has not done her homework. What do you think I'm doing?

Our daughter has Lived and Worked in Guadalajara since 2005 and traveled all over Mexico. Now we want to spend some quality time with her and are going to be leasing a place near her for 3 months. We have two elderly dogs, so there is no option but to drive down. 

We certainly want to avoid any mishaps, which is why I posed the question. That being said, a conversation about whether it makes sense for anyone to venture into Mexico from the U.S. is quite foreign from anything I expected to hear....as if i lived in a bubble! HA!

Now that you know how serious we are about making this trip, if there are any other helpful suggestions on 'best routes', pet friendly hotels, or cities to avoid on our trip, that would certainly be welcome. Thank you Playa Boy and RV ****** for you help. Vaya con Dios.


----------



## texonthemove (Dec 1, 2014)

Isla,

Nothing personal. I'm doing as much as I can to plan for this trip and spending time answering reply's that do not concern me is a bit of a waste for me when I really don't have the time.

That being said, I am very interested in meeting people and learning from their experiences and do so on a daily basis. 

I guess that this particular conversation wandered so far out there from the topic, that I thought it best to hang it up for now.

Again, I do appreciate your viewpoint. 

TexOnTheMove


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

On the subject of pets in the Hotel Sierra Gorda: I have my doubts that they would be accepted, as it is an older hotel with an attended elevator, carpets in halls and rooms, smaller rooms, etc.
However, there are other hotels on the same plaza, as well as a few motels immediately north of Ciudad Victoria. Try using Google for ‘Hoteles o Moteles en Ciudad Victoria.
Good luck.


----------



## inflagrante (Jun 8, 2014)

Last month, I drove from round trip from Guanajuato to Laredo, and I took 57. The route seemed safe enough to me, and the roads are in good condition. I think to go to Guadalajara, you would get off 57 in San Luis Potosi and pick up the cuota to Guadalajara. I've driven through San Luis Potosi, and the roads are fine there too. I also have a dog and brought him with me. No one in Mexico has ever asked for any sort of paperwork on my dog.

One thing you should know when driving the cuota system is that the actual route numbers aren't marked very well, so forget about trying to find the right route and focus on the name of the next city/cuota, which will be marked well. From McAllen, you'd probably be looking for Monterrey/Saltillo/Matahuela/San Luis Potosi. It's a little confusing (at least for me) around Saltillo, and I've taken two routes to get to the Matahuela cuota. The last time, I ended up driving through Saltillo to pick up the Matahuela cuota. The other route takes you over one of the free roads to the Matahuela cuota -- either way, there were plenty of signs. 

The first time I crossed over into Nuevo Laredo, I got pulled over by a local cop for "speeding" through a work zone. I'm not sure if there even was a work zone, but I ended up paying a mordida just so I could be on my way. So be careful when you first enter Mexico and maybe drive below the speed limit until you get out on the highway. I barely saw any policemen along the cuotas, and the speed limits are ridiculously low (50 mph) for a long portion of 57 that cuts through pretty barren territory. I went 80 mph for much of the way, which is what most people were doing, but I won't advocate that other people break the speed limit. 

You can easily do the drive in a day -- albeit, a long day -- so there's no need to stay overnight if you don't want to. San Luis Potosi is a large town, and I'm sure that you'd be able to find a hotel there that would allow dogs. Guadalajara is probably 5 or 6 hours past San Luis Potosi, and it will probably take you about 6 or 7 hours to get to San Luis Potosi from the border, so it would probably make a good stopping point if that's what you want to do.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

We drive the San Luis Potosí to Guadalajara MX. 80 libre through the hills above SLP to the Mx. 80 cuota now every time going there or to Puerto Vallarta in 5 hours or less and now with the new Mx. 80 cuota near Arriaga 4 1/2 hours to get to Tonala on the Mx. 80.

If you stay on the Mx. 80 freeway in turns into the Mx. 23 then into the Mx. 15D towards Tepic but at some point there it is a bit of a traffic jam on the west side in Zapopan as I think it is not really a freeway in my opinión for awhile.

Once on the Mx. 15D towards Tepic you will see signs that are well marked and miles later the Mx. 200 cuota to Puerto Vallarta. Our quickest time was 8 1/2 hours to PV from SLP on this route.


If you go on the Mx. 57D cuota around SLP be careful of speed traps if driving a vehicle with US or Canadian plates. If you take the Mx. 57 route south of SLP to Arriaga you add about 30 minutes drive time and gas as it is longer and has a poor section on the Mx. 80 cuota to Arriaga for some miles and is winding and 2 lanes. I woulldn´t drive it after dark.


----------



## RipperPVR (Dec 23, 2014)

*Traveling with a Dog*



RVGRINGO said:


> Patrick,
> [cut]
> The same notices were in effect for the route we used just last month all the way from Guadalajara to Notales; a route we found peaceful, quiet and beautiful. The mixed platter of pulpo y camarones that we enjoyed on a side street in your town, Culiacan, preceded our stay at the Hotel Paradise, a fine hotel with and excellent restaurant that provided room service in the morning. We even drove several hours through the Sonora desert at night, not finding a dog-friendly hotel in Hermosillo as construction there made exploration, especially at rush hour, a bit difficult.
> Perspective, my friend.....perspective.


Hi, I noticed you mentioned dog friendly hotel. Would you mind listing what hotels you used along your trip? I will be traveling from Tuscon to PV later this Spring and need to find dog-friendly, secured-parking, hotels along the way. Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

RipperPVR said:


> Hi, I noticed you mentioned dog friendly hotel. Would you mind listing what hotels you used along your trip? I will be traveling from Tuscon to PV later this Spring and need to find dog-friendly, secured-parking, hotels along the way. Thanks!


The Hotel Paradise in Culiacan was the only hotel we used on our trip from Chapala to Tucson. We were very happy with it and, if I remember correctly, the room was $450 pesos and the room service for breakfast begins at 7AM.
They also have bungalows with yards, but I do not know the price for those. Our room was in the north section, completely gated with security and parking right in front of your door.
There is TV, phone and all tile floors. I didn‘t try WiFi, but assume that they have it in some areas. Of course, it is on the libre going through town and we found it by asking the proprietor of the place where we ate seafood at his stand. In Centro, there are lots of larger hotels listed online; this one is not listed, as the bungalow side is a motel de paso.
Culiacan is about 12.5 hours from Tucson, so you might want to stay in Hermosillo the first night, then go on to Mazatlan, etc.


----------



## RipperPVR (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for info!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I found it: Motel Paraiso, Calle Internacional, Ruta 15, Culiacan.
Motel Motel Paraiso - iMoteles
675 miles from Tucson...13 hours if you have a quick border crossing.


----------



## RipperPVR (Dec 23, 2014)

*Thanks!*


----------

